
Show HN: Gorse – A recommender system back end based on collaborative filtering - lutun
https://gorse.io/
======
DonaldFisk
Maybe it's just coincidence, but the name Gorse resembles Go+Morse
([http://www.fmjlang.co.uk/morse/MORSE.html](http://www.fmjlang.co.uk/morse/MORSE.html)),
and the name Steamlens resembles like Steam+Movielens
([https://movielens.org](https://movielens.org)), both early recommendation
systems.

~~~
lutun
Yep. SteamLens is the combination of Steam and MovieLens. However, gorse means
Go recommender system engine :D

~~~
DonaldFisk
You might want to have a look at the Morse paper. It describes an algorithm
which worked well, significantly better than KNN, at least on movies, using,
by today's standards, a small data set. Unfortunately, when I inquired about
open sourcing the code, I was told that BT had lost it. But the algorithm is
described in detail in the paper.

~~~
lutun
I'll have a look at it. :)

------
Reubend
Looks good, I'll keep an eye on this as development goes on. One thing I'm
particularly curious about: the project page emphasizes optimization through
SIMD instructions and multi-threading. Are there any benchmarks versus other
recommendation engines to demonstrate what type of performance improvement one
should expect?

~~~
lutun
Thanks for your feedback. More benchmarks should be added later.

------
bdibs
I’ve been looking for a recommender system, how does this compare to something
like Apache’s PredictionIO?

~~~
lutun
PredictionIO is built for the large scale recommender system based on Spark.
But gorse is designed for datasets that fit a single PC. :D

------
anotheryou
I get an error 500 on steamlense :/

~~~
lutun
It might happen when Steam API requests exceed limits :O

~~~
anotheryou
sadly persistent...

------
dang
We changed the URL from
[https://github.com/zhenghaoz/gorse](https://github.com/zhenghaoz/gorse) to
the project page.

~~~
nighthawk648
An followed by a word starting with a constant is grammatically incorrect, can
you fix this as well?

~~~
teh_klev
Well if we're going to get nitpicky I think you meant "consonant" instead of
"constant" ;)

~~~
nighthawk648
Ooops

